# moving to spain



## medgirl (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Im new to this, me and family, hubby and 3 kids would love to move to Spain we are giving our selves 2 years to plan everthing my husband will continue to work in Ireland and commute so given the climate in Spain and everywhere we dont have to worry about employment I have alot of questions so i apprecite any info that i get!! 1. Area not sure of where!! we have been to costadel sol and liked it Ideally we would like to be near a town beeches amenities for kids etc 2. Near good spanish school as we plan to send kids straight into the spanish system as they will be just at starting school age well 2of them. 3.Want to be somewhere where we feel safe and that crime is not amajor factor... 4. Will my hubby pay taxes i SPain and what abouthealth care how Do wego about sorting health care sorry for so many questions that's all for now


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
Sounds like you've got the beginnings of a plan! Work is sorted and the kids are perfect ages to go into the state system.
In 2 years the main thing you should be concentrating on IMO is coming here as often as you can to scout around areas yourselves in ALL seasons. Once you have an area (not necesarily town) narrowed down you can start looking at practicalities of schools, shops, town hall etc - where these things are and how can you get to them.
There are loads of threads on here that talk about the things that you mention, but quite honestly, with the current economic climate and a new government due to be voted in things like healthcare could change a lot between now and when you come over. But you can search and find healthcare, hospitals, health centre etc. There's lots of info about education too.
I'd start by looking at your finances and plan the first two trips now


----------

